# m.v. Accra (marquetry panel)



## Just4kix (May 19, 2016)

Hi,
I have two large marquetry panels measuring 2.08 metres x 1.3 metres, one of which is known to have been in the first class smoke room of the _Accra_ launched in 1947.
I can't find anything about the second one, which could also have been on the Accra, or possibly the _Apapa_.
Does anyone know anything about the history of the panels and who made them?


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember a marquetry picture like this on the ACCRA. There must be a story about it especially if it is now in South Africa.


----------



## Just4kix (May 19, 2016)

woodend said:


> I remember a marquetry picture like this on the ACCRA. There must be a story about it especially if it is now in South Africa.


My father worked for Alfred Holt at the India Buildings in Liverpool and when the shipped was scrapped the panels ended up at the India Buildings. When my father asked what was happening to them he was told no one wanted them as they were 'old-fashioned'. My father was a ships' joiner, so he knew the amount of work involved in making them and he bought them for five pounds each! We had them in our home on the Wirral until I emigrated and married and my parents gave me one of the panels as a wedding gift and I brought it to South Africa. I inherited the second one when my parents passed away.
I'd love to know who made them, and whether both panels were on the Accra.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

I would imagine both came off the Accra, as the Apapa was sold for further trading as Taipooshan and lasted another 7 years until scrapped in 1975. It is normal to sell a ship as is, without stripping out fixtures. Accra scrapped 1967.


----------



## Just4kix (May 19, 2016)

capkelly said:


> I would imagine both came off the Accra, as the Apapa was sold for further trading as Taipooshan and lasted another 7 years until scrapped in 1975. It is normal to sell a ship as is, without stripping out fixtures. Accra scrapped 1967.


Thanks for the useful info (Thumb). I was informed that the _Accra_ was scrapped in Spain - is that correct? Would the panels have been taken off in Liverpool before it sailed to Spain? A friend is buying one of the panels to display in a company board room and would like to know the history of it.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Accra went directly from Liverpool to Cartagena for scrapping (November 13 1967), so I would think anything that could be removed was taken off before sailing for Spain. A ship sold for further trading, nothing is taken off. Apapa was with ED's for a further year to 1968 before sold to a Hong Kong company. This information is from Jim Cowden's book - Elder Dempster - fleet history


----------



## Just4kix (May 19, 2016)

capkelly said:


> Accra went directly from Liverpool to Cartagena for scrapping (November 13 1967), so I would think anything that could be removed was taken off before sailing for Spain. A ship sold for further trading, nothing is taken off. Apapa was with ED's for a further year to 1968 before sold to a Hong Kong company. This information is from Jim Cowden's book - Elder Dempster - fleet history


Thanks so much. I'll add the info to what I already have.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Sailed on "Accra" as a passenger once and remember being very impressed by the beautiful wood panelling throughout the public passenger areas . Under way the Doxford main engines made for much creaking though.
Location plan of Smoking Room here:
http://www.lind.org.zw/ships/dempster_line/deck_plans_large/images/b_deck_web_jpg.jpg


----------



## Just4kix (May 19, 2016)

eddyw said:


> Sailed on "Accra" as a passenger once and remember being very impressed by the beautiful wood panelling throughout the public passenger areas . Under way the Doxford main engines made for much creaking though.
> Location plan of Smoking Room here:
> http://www.lind.org.zw/ships/dempster_line/deck_plans_large/images/b_deck_web_jpg.jpg


Thanks for the info. Do you remember if both marquetry panels were in the 1st class smoke room? I only managed to find a picture of one of them.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Alas, no. Nearly 50 years ago! If 2m wide suspect they were both in the Smoking Room, though, possibly helping to cover up the No 4 hatch trunking and engine casing?
Fred Thomson's account of a voyage on "Accra" on this page conjures up the experience very well, if your interested.
http://www.liverpoolships.org/accra_of_1947_elder_dempster_lines.html


----------



## Just4kix (May 19, 2016)

eddyw said:


> Alas, no. Nearly 50 years ago! If 2m wide suspect they were both in the Smoking Room, though, possibly helping to cover up the No 4 hatch trunking and engine casing?
> Fred Thomson's account of a voyage on "Accra" on this page conjures up the experience very well, if your interested.
> http://www.liverpoolships.org/accra_of_1947_elder_dempster_lines.html


Thanks. 50 years is a bit long to remember such details. Also thanks for the link. I enjoyed reading the article.(Thumb)


----------



## Kanbe (Sep 22, 2012)

I was on the Accra when she sailed for Cartagena from Liverpool to be scraped. We called at Gibraltar in order to discharge excess bunker fuel prior to proceeding. I left with most of the crew as there was some delay in the finance being completed and a charter aircraft was waiting in Alicante to fly all back to Liverpool. Some half a dozen were left on board to run her onto the beach. I remember the first class saloon having all tables set with a full place setting of cutlery, and there was a new mooring rope still in coil in the stores. It was a sham to see her go and for what I thought at the time for so little money

Kanbe


----------



## Just4kix (May 19, 2016)

Kanbe said:


> I was on the Accra when she sailed for Cartagena from Liverpool to be scraped. We called at Gibraltar in order to discharge excess bunker fuel prior to proceeding. I left with most of the crew as there was some delay in the finance being completed and a charter aircraft was waiting in Alicante to fly all back to Liverpool. Some half a dozen were left on board to run her onto the beach. I remember the first class saloon having all tables set with a full place setting of cutlery, and there was a new mooring rope still in coil in the stores. It was a sham to see her go and for what I thought at the time for so little money
> 
> Kanbe


Thanks for the info. Sounds like it was fortunate that the panels were removed in Liverpool.


----------



## Allan James (Jun 13, 2005)

Kanbe A lovely link here, my father was Master on Accra on her trip to the scrapman. And a few years later you were Mate on a couple of trips during my cadetship. Perseus, at the end of the BBS run, with 6 weeks in Hong Kong, and I think on the UK coast on Glenfalloch. I keep in touch with your son on another site. B. Regards


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Dear Allan,
I tried to PM you but tour inbox is full!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Allan James (Jun 13, 2005)

Makko, sorry, I'll go and make space! B Regards Allan


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Accra had a strangely segregated class system,whilst most of the passengers, in accomodation that is,were either educated and prosperous natives of West african countries,Crown Agent/Civil service employees or people moving out for work purposes.On the lower decks more to the stern were the Tourist Class pax looked after by Mike Kamara a Sierra Leonean Purser,then we had the deck passengers living under tarpaulins on the hatch tops.It was a long time ago,1966,I was on her and I only did one trip before being sent to the Kohima so please correct me if I`m wrong


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Deck passengers were carried between W. African ports on nearly all E.D. vessels, in hatch tents - a cheap way of travel. "Tourist" class was a mixture of mainly African students (studying in U.K.) and missionaries


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Accra" had proper accommodation for her (125?) deck passengers. From Freetown southbound, the open foredeck forward of superstructure was reserved for their use and the tween decks provided shelter with toilet facilities and galleys for communal use.


----------

